# DỊCH VỤ KIỂM ĐỊNH AN TOÀN KỸ THUẬT CẦU TRỤC, PALANG - CATIEDU



## NNh27 (11 Tháng chín 2021)

DỊCH VỤ KIỂM ĐỊNH AN TOÀN KỸ THUẬT CẦU TRỤC, PALANG​*Nội Dung Chính*​*1. Kiểm định kỹ thuật cầu trục – phalang là gì ?
2. Tại sao phải kiểm định kỹ thuật cầu trục – pha lăng ?
3.  Lý do bạn nên lựa chọn kiểm định kỹ thuật tại Catiedu
4. Các tiêu chuẩn kiểm định chất lượng cầu trục – phalang
5. Khi nào thì phải kiểm định kỹ thuật cầu trục – pha lăng ?
6. Quy trình kiểm định kỹ thuật cầu trục – phalang
7. Kết luận*
Theo quy định tại Thông tư 32 của Bộ LĐ-TB&XH, việc kiểm định an toàn cầu trục phải được tiến hành định kỳ hàng năm ( bao gồm kiểm định lần đầu cầu trục và kiểm định định kỳ cầu trục ).

*1. Kiểm định kỹ thuật cầu trục – phalang là gì ?*







Kiểm định kỹ thuật cầu trục – phalang là hoạt động kỹ thuật được tiến hành theo một quy trình nhằm đánh giá và xác nhận chất lượng, độ an toàn của cầu trục – pha lăng so với yêu cầu quy định trong quy chuẩn kỹ thuật.

*2. Tại sao phải kiểm định kỹ thuật cầu trục – pha lăng ?*


Thứ nhất: Do cầu trục - phalang là một trong những thiết bị có yêu cầu nghiêm ngặt về an toàn lao động và vệ sinh lao động. Do đó chúng ta cần phải kiểm định cẩu trục.
Thứ hai: Để đảm bảo an toàn cho người cũng như tránh thiệt hại về cơ sở vật chất cho doanh nghiệp.
Thứ ba: thông qua quá trình kiểm định, phát hiện được các hư hỏng, cần phải khắc phục, từ đó nâng cao được nâng suất làm việc của cầu trục
*3. Lý do bạn nên lựa chọn kiểm định kỹ thuật tại Catiedu*

Học viện Catiedu ngay từ những ngày đầu thành lập đã không ngừng đầu tư về máy móc, trang thiết bị đầy đủ, hiện đại mang đến cho khách hàng những dịch vụ tốt nhất, nhanh nhất, chi phí hợp lý với tiêu chí :

_*Kỹ thuật tốt*_: Nhằm thỏa mãn yêu cầu ngày cao của khách hàng, Catiedu chúng tôi luôn không ngừng nâng cao chất lượng dịch vụ của mình.

_*Nguồn nhân lực tay nghề cao*_: Xây dựng và phát triển nguồn nhân lực chất lượng, tận tình với khách hàng, làm việc chuyên nghiệp, chủ động, sáng tạo, giỏi chuyên môn – đạo đức tốt.

_*Luôn học tập công nghệ mới*_: Chủ động nâng cấp cơ sở hạ tầng tiên tiến, áp dụng công nghệ 4.0 vào quản lý, điều phối nhân lực và giảng dạy.

_*Chất lượng được đặt lên hàng đầu*_: Catiedu cam kết chỉ cung cấp cho khách hàng những sản phẩm và dịch vụ tư vấn có chất lượng phù hợp với những yêu cầu đã đặt ra, đảm bảo tính hiệu quả, bền vững.

_* Tiết kiệm chi phí*_: Đặc biệt ở Catiedu chi phí kiểm định kỹ thuật an toàn thiết bị cực kỳ hạt dẻ, phù hợp với mọi tổ chức doanh nghiệp.

*4. Các tiêu chuẩn kiểm định chất lượng cầu trục – phalang*

 TCVN 4244:2005, Thiết bị nâng thiết kế, chế tạo và kiểm tra kỹ thuật;

 TCVN 5206:1990, Máy nâng hạ - Yêu cầu an toàn đối với đối trọng và ổn trọng;

 TCVN 5207:1990, Máy nâng hạ - Yêu cầu an toàn chung;

 TCVN 5209:1990, Máy nâng hạ - Yêu cầu an toàn đối với thiết bị điện;

 TCVN 5179:90, Máy nâng hạ - Yêu cầu thử thuỷ lực về an toàn;

TCVN 9358 : 2012 Lắp đặt hệ thống nối đất thiết bị cho các công trình công nghiệp – Yêu cầu chung;

 TCXDVN 9385:2012 Chống sét cho công trình xây dựng - Hướng dẫn thiết kế, kiểm tra và bảo trì hệ thống;

 QCVN 7: 2012/BLĐTBXH, Quy chuẩn Quốc gia về an toàn lao động đối với thiết bị nâng.

*5. Khi nào thì phải kiểm định kỹ thuật cầu trục – pha lăng ?*

_Kiểm định kỹ thuật an toàn lần đầu:_


Là hoạt động đánh giá tình trạng kỹ thuật an toàn của thiết bị theo các quy chuẩn kỹ thuật quốc gia, tiêu chuẩn kỹ thuật an toàn sau khi lắp đặt trước khi đưa vào sử dụng lần đầu.
_Kiểm định kỹ thuật an toàn định kỳ:_


Là hoạt động đánh giá tình trạng kỹ thuật an toàn của thiết bị theo các quy chuẩn kỹ thuật quốc gia, tiêu chuẩn kỹ thuật an toàn khi hết thời hạn của lần kiểm định trước.
_Kiểm định kỹ thuật an toàn bất thường:_


Là hoạt động đánh giá tình trạng kỹ thuật an toàn thiết bị theo các quy chuẩn kỹ thuật quốc gia, tiêu chuẩn kỹ thuật an toàn trong các trường hợp sau:
Sau khi sửa chữa, nâng cấp, cải tạo có ảnh hưởng tới tình trạng kỹ thuật an toàn của thiết bị;
Sau khi thay đổi vị trí lắp đặt;
Khi có yêu cầu của cơ sở sử dụng hoặc cơ quan có thẩm quyền
*6. Quy trình kiểm định kỹ thuật cầu trục – phalang*


Kiểm tra hồ sơ lý lịch cầu trục
Kiểm tra bên ngoài, thử vận hành không tải. (Kiểm tra các thiết bị an toàn, các giới hạn định vị của cầu trục).
Kiểm tra điện trở nối đất không được quá 4,0Ω , điện trở cách điện của động cơ điện không dưới 0,5 MΩ (điện áp thử 500V)
Tiến hành thử tải tĩnh: Thiết bị nâng kiểu cầu (125%.tải làm việc) với mục địch: Kiểm tra độ võng theo nhà thiết kế hay biến dạng dư của kim loại và phanh cầu trục có bị trôi tải hay không, cáp nâng có chịu được tải.
Cầu trục nâng với tải trọng bằng 125% tải trọng cho phép, nâng lên độ cao khoảng 300mm, giữ độ cao này khoảng 10 phút sau đó kiểm tra độ võng của dầm chính. Nếu dầm chính không có biến dạng dư và độ võng của dầm chính phù hợp với tính toán thiết kế thì đạt yêu cầu.


Tiến hành thử tải động: (110%.tải làm việc) vận hành 3 lần với mục địch:
Kiểm tra thắng có làm việc ổn định không.
Kết cấu thép có chắc chắn hay không.

Thử tải động: Quá tải 110% nhằm kiểm tra hoạt động của tất cả các cơ cấu cầu trục, hệ thống cột đỡ và đường chạy. Cho cầu trục di chuyển có tải với tải trọng nâng bằng 110 % tải trọng cho phép, tiến hành nâng hạ tải 3 lần theo hai chiều lên và xuống nếu tải trọng không trôi thì đạt yêu cầu. Cho palang di chuyển dọc dầm chính, cho cầu trục di chuyển dọc nhà xưởng. Nếu hệ thống làm việc ổn định, êm, nhẹ nhàng thì đạt yêu cầu.






*7. Kết luận*

Việc kiểm định an toàn kỹ thuật cần trục – pha lăng là một việc hết sức quan trọng và cần thiết, nhằm đảm bảo an toàn – chất lượng lao động, tăng tuổi thọ làm việc của thiết bị. Catiedu hân hạnh là đơn vị kiểm định uy tín – trách nhiệm – chất lượng hàng đầu Việt Nam với hơn *+10 000* khách hàng thân thiết, gắn bó bao năm qua, tự tin sẽ là đơn vị đồng hành, gắn bó với bạn.

☎ Quý khách hàng cần kiểm định kỹ thuật an toàn Quý khách liên hệ hotline *0838.068.068 - 0822.778800 , Email: tuyensinh@cati.edu.vn * hoặc để lại thông tin liên hệ để được hỗ trợ.

*HỌC VIỆN ĐÀO TẠO TRỰC TUYẾN CATIEDU*

Cơ sở I: Trung Tâm GDTX Tôn Đức Thắng: Số 37/5 Ngô Tất Tố, P.21, Q. Bình Thạnh, TP HCM

Cơ sở II: Trường CĐ BKĐN: Số 125 Phan Đăng Lưu, P.Hòa Cường Nam, Q.Hải Châu, Tp.Đà Nẵng.

Cơ Sở III: Trung tâm GDNN-GDTX Quận Hoàng Mai: KĐT Đền Lừ 2, P Hoàng Văn Thụ, Q Hoàng Mai, HN


----------

